# Ruined Chapel on West Side of Church Hill, Alnmouth



## jonney (Oct 5, 2011)

This little Mortuary Chapel was built 1869-70 at a cost of 177.6s.3d. raised by public subscription, as part of a plan to re-open the cemetery on Church Hill (site of the ancient parish church of St. Waleric, the remains of which were destroyed by the 1806 flood). The roof of the chapel was deliberately removed by the National Trust in recent times to deter squatters and is now a grade II listed building. It can only be reached at very low tide as it is built on Church Hill island in the river estuary 










































Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed the pics

Cheers Jon


----------



## RichardH (Oct 5, 2011)

I enjoyed the pics very much, but...



jonney said:


> The roof of the chapel was deliberately removed by the National Trust in recent times to deter squatters and is now a grade II listed building.



Vandals.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 6, 2011)

Fabulous little chapel. Love the norman arch...beautifully decorated. Nice find, Jon.


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet little find.

Enjoyed your pics


----------



## jonney (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments, it was a lovely little place and a bonus as I wasn't looking for it I was looking for the pillbox on the top of the hill. I think it's location has saved it from mindless destruction although I agree with Richard I can't see anyone wanting to squat in such a remote location where you are cut off (although only by about 4 to 5 foot deep water but very strong tidal water) most of the time


----------



## RichardH (Oct 6, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Fabulous little chapel. Love the norman arch...beautifully decorated. Nice find, Jon.



Yes, I was wondering about that. The building was put up by the Victorians. Is this faux-Norman, or the remains of the old church? We wonders, Preciousss. Yes, we wonders.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 6, 2011)

jonney said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, it was a lovely little place and a bonus as I wasn't looking for it I was looking for the pillbox on the top of the hill. I think it's location has saved it from mindless destruction although I agree with Richard I can't see anyone wanting to squat in such a remote location where you are cut off (although only by about 4 to 5 foot deep water but very strong tidal water) most of the time



Bu tsome idiot would be bound to try and live in the place or even some scank try and trash the place. Nice liitle chapel though.


----------



## smiler (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice Find Jon, It’s a lovely little chapel, the NT removing the roof to deter squatters doe’s seem a bit extreme and yes I agree licensed vandalism. Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## highcannons (Oct 6, 2011)

RichardH said:


> Yes, I was wondering about that. The building was put up by the Victorians. Is this faux-Norman, or the remains of the old church? We wonders, Preciousss. Yes, we wonders.



Here you go!
NU 20 NW NU 24580996 ALNMOUTH A 1068
(East side, off)

10/1 Ruined chapel on
west side of
Church Hill
II

Mortuary Chapel, 1870. Snecked rubble with roughly-tooled quoins and dressings,
except for ashlar south doorway. Roofless. Romanesque style. Small rectangular
building. South wall has doorway with chevron, pellets and zigzag ornaments;
upper parts of jamb shafts remain, with scalloped capitals. Round-arched
chamfered windows in south, west and north walls; similar paired lights in
east gable. Steeply-pitched gables with moulded kneelers and coping partly
fallen.

Built 1869-70 at a cost of 177.6s.3d. raised by public subscription, as part
of a plan to re-open the cemetery on Church Hill (site of the ancient parish
church of St. Waleric, the remains of which were destroyed by the 1806 flood).
Included for historic interest.



Listing NGR: NU2457709963


----------



## jonney (Oct 6, 2011)

That's the only info I found on the place highcannons apparently back when the original church was built Alnmouth was a lot larger and a prosperous port and the island was joined to the mainland (although it still is at low tide) only after the flood of 1806 was it cut off


----------



## muppet (Oct 7, 2011)

nice find there jonney thanks for the post


----------

